# Hello Everyone



## the gimp (Jan 21, 2010)

I stumbled across martialtalk a few weeks ago and i just signed on. 

I know im not the most experienced fighter nor do i pretend to so please bare with me from time to time. 

I studied bjj when I was younger before my car accident, and since i have studied some shaolin.

Im an above knee amputee, and i have alot of other issues due to the accident.

I have tried to incorporate the two for self defense, and also have learned to take advantage of a prosthesis    :angel: 
I have never been to a martial art school to learn i have learned what i know from friends and family


----------



## seasoned (Jan 21, 2010)

Welcome, and thanks for finding us. There is something for everyone here at MT. There are people from newbie to many years of experience, so jump in anywhere, and enjoy.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 21, 2010)

seasoned said:


> Welcome, and thanks for finding us. There is something for everyone here at MT. There are people from newbie to many years of experience, so jump in anywhere, and enjoy.



What he said.  

Welcome to Martial Talk!!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 21, 2010)

Welcome and enjoy the site


----------



## MasterWright (Jan 21, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## stickarts (Jan 21, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Drac (Jan 21, 2010)

Nobody knows everything, but everybody knows something...Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Aiki Lee (Jan 21, 2010)

We are happy to have you; welcome to martial talk.


----------



## Omar B (Jan 21, 2010)

the gimp said:


> I stumbled across martialtalk a few weeks ago and i just signed on.
> I know im not the most experienced fighter nor do i pretend to so please bare with me from time to time.
> I studied bjj when I was younger before my car accident, and since i have studied some shaolin.
> Im an above knee amputee, and i have alot of other issues due to the accident.
> ...



Welcome man!  My best friend is in a wheelchair and he's a big proponent of aikido.  There's also a gentleman we bump into from time to time at concerts who lost a leg too and he showed us some amazing videos of him doing kata and some amazing stuff with his prosthesis.


----------



## the gimp (Jan 21, 2010)

Omar B said:


> Welcome man!  My best friend is in a wheelchair and he's a big proponent of aikido.  There's also a gentleman we bump into from time to time at concerts who lost a leg too and he showed us some amazing videos of him doing kata and some amazing stuff with his prosthesis.




what is aikido

yea those prosthesis give a slight advantage expecially in grappling :ultracool


----------



## the gimp (Jan 21, 2010)

never mind my question i just pulled some info up on it


----------



## morph4me (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## just2kicku (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## bluekey88 (Jan 22, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome to MT!

I'm sure you'll find a wealth of good information here.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Mar 24, 2010)

Jade Tigress said:


> What he said.
> 
> Welcome to Martial Talk!!



What he said/she said   Welcome to MT!


----------

